# 675 light?



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm getting a new bike this year and bumped into an "on sale" Look 675. Looks great and rides great too. Havent seen lots of feedback on the web about this model.

My only minor concern is the step setup which doesnt seem very adjustable. 

Any 675 or 675 light users that would like to share their thoughts?

Thx


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I like mine, but yeah, make sure you have the fit right, while the stem system work nicely, it can only be slightly adjusted up or down (I think that also needs the steerer being cut? not sure). You can get different lengths and rises (or drops) of stem, but getting them... if your local look dealer is good they may work with you, but the stems are pretty pricey to just buy to try...and I dont think you can use other stems (again haven't tried,not sure)

But i'm quite happy with mine (2015, pro team ultegra di2), rides nicely, handles well. Better than my Cervelo R3 and miles better than my Cannondale synapse carbon.

Gratuitous picture just because... (also, I think they look cool)


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah my concern was around the stem and setup. The shop offers a thorough fitting / setup but, things change over time. 

So, how would you say the bike fits its "semi-comfort" label? Is the ride more comfortable than your cervelo (I only rode it about 2k). 

Much appreciate your comments.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

it's hard to say, more comfortable... not really, it's a whole lot stiffer than my R3. The R3 was much more upright, and a lot more flexy, the 675 is much more direct and stiffer everywhere, but then I thought the R3 was the flexiest thing this side of my Titanium mtb.
I did think I was going to struggle with the lower front on the 675 (I ran some huge pile of spacers on the R3) but it hasn't been an issue. i could straight away do the same sort of rides, or longer on the 675,, whereas the the R3 took me ages of fiddling to get it comfortable (I got a fit on the R3 that went so far in the wrong direction, the 675 I fitted myself)

Sorry, Im not really an expert in knowing and comparing stuff (if I ever had to spec a custom frame, id be i trouble).


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks. The only reason I ask is because it is marketed as "grand fondo" bike, which I what I want to use it for, but not sure how real this is. 

The model they have got available is the all dark / grey with yellow cables which I really dig.

Thanks for the input 

cheers


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I think it'd be fine for that, my longest ride on mine (or ever) is only just over 100km, but it was fine for that, only reason I haven't gone farther is my and my legs than the bike. It was perfectly comfortable... bu then I guess any bike can happily do a grand fond so long as it its well...
the 675 you just sit on it and cruise along. I test road a coupe of 695's which were really nice (the elastonmer in the seatpost was really nice, they were a bit more direct in the steering so you have to maybe pay a bit more attention to what you're doing.


----------

